# WorldMark Points in RCI for Disney exchange?



## htusa2002 (May 26, 2013)

HI,

I currently am with II, but am wondering does anyone know how hard it would be to exchange my points into Disney to get a 2 bedroom in say April to May?


----------



## brigechols (May 26, 2013)

Not difficult for Orlando if you place a search request 9-12 months before the desired checkin date and list all Disney properties.


----------

